# International Shipping WARNING



## Ponyo (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello all

I have joined this forum to offer my current experiences and share them with any people who are relocating and researching possible shipping companies. This is my warning below. I am not a troll. I am a regular person who has been burnt quite bad and there is nothing that I can do about it except hit the pocket of the company I have used. And i have tried everything to reach an amicable ending to this....

All the very best.



Where does one begin ?

Think very very carefully regarding your shipping needs. The company that you pick is shipping (in our case) an entire house that represents your life.
The singular most disastrous mistake we made with our relocation from the UK to the US was to use <snip>. Sincerely wish I could turn back the clock. I never haggled the cost or questioned their professionalism at any stage. And by the length of this comment, I am not a troll obviously. Just a very disgruntled customer.
I understand that everyone makes mistakes (myself included) but what is still occurring with the contents of my home boggles the mind. Dolphin Removals do not actually know where the contents of my home are right now, they 'think' that they are in transit. Think ?
I received a competitive quote, during the initial email exchanges with the specialist they said that this is a very busy period and need to get a date in (sound familiar?) booked for the pick up of our contents. The time estimated from pick up in South East England to the East Coast of the US delivery was 3-4 weeks due to the busy moving period of the Summer. My contents didn't warrant a single 40ft container due to the amount of furniture would only fill between a third and half of it so the specialist advised to save the extra £1000 as it is so busy I wouldn't wait too long for the shared container to be filled.
It has taken almost 8 weeks for my material to be loaded (they think) onto the ship.
I have heard every excuse that you can imagine regarding delays,organization, unexpected lull in the removal market at its busiest time etc etc etc.
So far my family has had 4 weeks in the UK with no furniture and 4 weeks in the US with no furniture. Airbeds and camping chairs are no fun.
Yesterday I was told that the date I expected the arrival of the contents of my home (after 3 weeks of waiting) was in fact the date that the contents had been loaded and left the UK. No reason, no excuse and certainly nothing to allay my fears. When I expressed calmly my frustration, I received a generic Cut and Paste email explaining how they are not liable for delays etc etc etc.
Shocking customer service, shocking. When I asked for possible compensation, well I haven't received a reply.
My home should be arriving in the US in 3 more weeks which brings it up to 13 weeks once it has cleared customs, if there is no delay.

A £2000 cost A 3-4 week estimate from a specialist became 13-14 week reality.

Think very very carefully about who you trust with the contents of your home.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I also had a problem with items missing from our move from<snip> out of New York. The crew was Russian and demanded a tip(after I bought them lunch.). I gave them 20$ each and found 6 mths later at several items were missing. I had purchased insurance from a company they recommended out of Los Angeles

When I went to file a claim the rep asked,if everything was unpacked by the moving company . I answered, "of course that's impossible.". They denied the claim stating that everything had to be npacked. I have moved 25+ times and have never been unpacked in 1 day. It was however in the fine print so I had no recourse. Beware and read your contract. I not only lost $2,000 in items but paid $900 for insurance that was worthless


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a reminder - we cannot allow "name and shame" posts. There are libel and other issues to consider.

I've left your posts with the name of the businesses snipped out, mainly because perhaps your experiences could be of interest to those getting ready to move.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry about that. Just got emotional remembering how we got taken. Slap on hand deserved


----------

